# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  CALCIO MICRONIZADO PARA NUESTROS CULTIVOS (Tierraverde plus x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!!

## kscastaneda

El Calcio juega un rol muy importante en el crecimiento de las plantas. Muchas veces, no se le toma en cuenta en los programas de fertilización, el calcio nos permite incrementar el rendimiento y la calidad de nuestras cosechas.  *Funciones del calcio en el suelo :*
El Ca contribuye a la fertilidad del suelo de la siguiente manera:
 El Ca es esencial para los microorganismos que transforman los residuos de cultivos en materia orgánica, liberan nutrientes y mejoran tanto la estructura como la capacidad del suelo de almacenar agua.
 El Ca ayuda a las bacterias del género Rhizobium a convertir el nitrógeno (N) atmosférico en compuestos nitrogenados que las leguminosas pueden utilizar.
 El Ca mejora la absorción de otros nutrientes por las raíces, así como su traslocación en la planta.  *Funciones del calcio en las plantas*
El Ca es vital para varios procesos en la planta, incluyendo los siguientes:
 El Ca ayuda a convertir el nitrato (NO3-N) a formas necesarias para la formación de proteínas.
 El Ca activa varios sistemas enzimáticos que controlan el crecimiento de la planta.
 El Ca se necesita para la formación de paredes celulares y para asegurar una división celular normal.
 El Ca contribuye a mejorar la resistencia a enfermedades.  *¿Qué cantidad de calcio absorben las plantas?*
Por lo general la mayoría de cultivos absorve entre 40 a 80 unidades de Calcio como Ca++ (calcio catión), algunos productores utilizan en sus planes de fertilización formulas como CaO (oxido de calcio); para los efectos de calculo utilizaremos como mayormente se utiliza.  *Recomendación técnica : 
Utilice TIERRAVERDE PLUS (calcio micronizado al 32.5% CaO y 23% Ca++) 
CULTIVOS --> MAIZ, HORTALIZAS DE HOJA.* 40 unidades/ha = 40/0.325 = 123 kg = 6 bolsas de TIERRAVERDE PLUS.  *CULTIVOS --> ARROZ, AJI ESCABECHE, PANCA.*
60 unidades/ha = 60/0.325 = 184 kg = 9 bolsas de TIERRAVERDE PLUS.  *CULTIVOS --> TOMATES, SANDIAS, ESPARRAGOS, AJOS, CEBOLLAS, PALTOS, MANGOS, CITRICOS.*
80 unidades/ha = 80/0.325 = 246 kg = 12 bolsas de TIERRAVERDE PLUS.  
En general se sugiere aplicar 10 bolsas/ha de TIERRAVERDE PLUS.   *¿COMO LO APLICO?*  *PARA MANEJO EN GRAVEDAD :*
* Puede aplicarlo en mezcla con los fertilizantes tanto en la 1ra como en la 2da fertilización fraccionado a razón de 5 bolsas en las dos primeras fertilizaciones.
* Para cultivo de ARROZ es recomendable espolvorear al momento de hacer el FANGUEO y si se le paso el tiempo pues en las dos primeras fertilizaciones.
* Para todos los cultivos puede aplicarlo tambien espolvoreado en el fondo del surco luego del riego; algunos productores ingeniosos lo aplican en la boca de ingreso del agua de riego y este es conducido por el agua a todo el campo.  *PARA MANEJO EN SISTEMA DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO :*
* Aplique 15 kg en 200 litros de agua e inyecte en su sistema en cada vez que riega. 
Ejemplo : Si debo aplicar 200 kg de Tierraverde plus que me equivale a 65 und CaO pues puedo fraccionarlo de la siguiente manera : 
Semana1 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus. (si desea lo puede aplicar en 2 tiempos o días fraccionado 12.5 kg/tiempo).
Semana2 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
Semana3 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
Semana4 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
Semana5 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
Semana6 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
Semana7 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
Semana8 = 25 kg de Tierraverde Plus.
______________________________________
Total : 200 kg Tierraverde Plus = 65 und CaO.
______________________________________ 
Cotizaciones :  kscastaneda@hotmail.com
RPM: *688847
Nextel: 409*6516  *TIERRAVERDE PLUS
CALCIO MICRONIZADO ALTERNATIVO AL USO DE NITRATO DE CALCIO*  *-**BUSCAMOS DISTRIBUIDORES EXCLUSIVOS A NIVEL NACIONAL-* Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!!

----------

